# What aquarium plant species work with low light?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I get a list of low light, low maintance, height, easy to grow, and easy to propagate plants?

Can you also list which works best in the following tanks:

5g, 10g, 15g, 20g, 30g


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Usually, 15g - 20g is a good beginner size tank to start with. A 5g is good, but you have a limited amount of small plants to play with.
Look for these plants for low lights: Java fern, most type of moss (but java moss is the easiest to grow). The common crypts and even some anubias.
Try to start with medium lighting rather than low lighting. You will definately have more choice available and have a better chance of growing plants rather than fighting off algae.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Exactly what Zebrapl3co said and here is the list of plants you can grow with different light levels:
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_cat.php?category=1
If you choose medium light then you can grow plants from that light level and lower.
Medium is 2w/gal. above then co2 is needed.
Also plants in the Not Specific section classified as Non-aquatic plant are to be avoided.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I was looking for stuff ~2-4 inches max height. 3" is a nice sizing for me. I don't mind algae as I've got some oto cats and they would be happy with the extra food.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

If you got some time and wanna look things up yourself check out www.tropica.com . They have an index of all the plants they sell with information on light requirement, difficulty, temp, height, etc. That's how I usually find which plants I wanna get.

Harry


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking I may externalize my plants and not use decorative plants in the tank with a water pump pumping water out into a plant bed by a window or something and use a aquaponics system to remove nitrates and have the plants filter the water back into the tank so I just need to only add water to the tank and not do any water changes. 

Tho I'm still also going to research a bit on the low light plants for a small decorative tank and also have some plans to make some small planted tanks with small fish for some clients offices when I make a suggestion to liven up the place.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> I was thinking I may externalize my plants and not use decorative plants in the tank with a water pump pumping water out into a plant bed by a window or something and use a aquaponics system to remove nitrates and have the plants filter the water back into the tank so I just need to only add water to the tank and not do any water changes.
> 
> Tho I'm still also going to research a bit on the low light plants for a small decorative tank and also have some plans to make some small planted tanks with small fish for some clients offices when I make a suggestion to liven up the place.


There are low tech methods of growing plants in the tank that allow you to do water changes every few months. Personally the longest I've gone is 6 months with no ill effects and all testable water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph, etc.) being perfect.

This is what I follow almost to the letter:
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html

Harry


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got a low light low tech shrimp tank at my studio that has an amazing beautiful carpet of Micro swords growing. I started with about a half dozen plantlets about 6 months ago, they've taken over to form a medium height forest. shrimp/snails love it. pics coming..


----------

